

CBS Sports Opens Site to App Makers - fleaflicker
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203721704577159270507577072.html

======
aderaynal
I'm building my first app. It's very easy to get started.

here is better summary of what's in it for developers
[http://sportology.us/2012/01/cbs-sports-offers-fantasy-
platf...](http://sportology.us/2012/01/cbs-sports-offers-fantasy-platform-
potentially-significant-development-for-fantasy-sports/)

